# How is your mother?



## karim37

Hi,
I would like to know how to ask someone how someone else is in Romanian. Like, How is your mother? How is John? etc
Cum este ....?      Ce face ....?  or something else
Thanks!


----------



## farscape

You can use:
- Ce mai face mama ta? (How is your mother?)


----------



## karim37

So How is John? "would be "Ce mai face John?"

Thank you.


----------



## farscape

Yes, correct.


----------

